# Visa document requirements



## hayze123 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi,

I am moving to Dubai in 4 weeks time. My employer has given me a list of documents required to start processing my Visa. 

Most of them I understood eg. Passport, next of kin, proof of residency in uk, education certificates etc but there was one I didn't really understand which is: *Emirates NBD Bank Account (To open once you arrive in Dubai).* 

Is this normal? Can I not just open any old bank account in Dubai like HSBC or something? Why do you even need to do this for a visa? I'm sure that some expats must use their own banks from the countries they have relocated from.

Any advice would be grately appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

If you are being paid in dirhams you will need an account in UAE for your wages to be paid into. Your employer probably has an account with NBD Emirates. When you get here you can open a savings account with them, suggest you put some cash into it to use while you wait for your first wages. Once you have your residence visa it can be converted to a current account with a cheque book. Why would your employer transfer your wages into Sterling to pay into a UK bank for you to then have to convert t back into Dirhams to spend in Dubai? Would be very expensive. Unless you are working for a free zone you need to get that educational certificate attested and notorised in the UK before you come over. If you are bringing your wife and she is going to be on your visa the you need to attest the marriage certificate as well.


----------



## hayze123 (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the info! Great advice.

So to confirm, I can open a savings account when I arrive (on a visit visa)? I will look into doing this, thanks.

Is Al Barsha a free zone as this is where my office is? My employer didn't mention to me about getting my educational certificates assessed, just that he required copies of them.

Not taking my wife with me or husband (I'm female), but thanks for letting me know


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

No Barsha is not a Free Zone. Confirm with your employer if you need to get your educational cert attested. It is a hassle to try and do it once you get to Dubai. 
It is very easy to get the account - there are Emirates banks everywhere. There is one in Mall of The Emirates in Barsha. You will need to show your passport - not a copy, so do it before you hand your passport to your employer for visa application. 
Your employer is going to send you an entry permit and will apply for your residence visa when you get here. Usually takes 1-2 weeks and in that time you will go for a medical.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Don't worry if you don't get an entry permit, as you are British your employer may not bother and let you get the 30 day visa on arrival. He shouldn't do that as legally you should not work on a visit visa but many employers do.


----------



## hayze123 (Mar 19, 2011)

Ok thanks for your help.

I've just double checked my mail it does actually say 'Attested Copy of All Educational Certificates' Any idea on how I do this? I have over 20 certificates so I guess this is going to be an expensive and lengthy process..


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

OMG - that is going to be very expensive - write to employer and ask which certs they actually want attested. IT should only be your highest level one if it is just for visa. If your job depends on the certificates it my be more.
Take the certs and copies to a solicitor. He will certify the copies. Depends on solicitor, mine charge £5 per cert.
Post to Foreign and Commonwealth Office in Milton Keynes. Cost is about £20 each cert. Details on their website. Takes about 3 days.
Then post to UAE Embassy in London.£28 postal order per cert. Details on their website. Takes about a week.
OR..when you post to FCO, include a stamped envelope for UAE Embassy, postal order and SAE and the FCO will forward them to the UAE Embassy who will post back to you when done. This saves a couple of days.
You need to do this asap.but check first with employer how many certs they really need. It is Sunday and they will be open today.


----------



## hayze123 (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for your help with this it is much appreciated. My boyfriend is coming with me to Dubai and has a few interviews lined up but not a solid job offer as of yet, he is intending to acompany me on a visit visa with the hope of sorting a job before his 30 days is up. Do you think it is worthwhile him getting his education certs attested as well before we leave just in case his employer requires this too or is it fairly simple to get this done in Dubai when needed?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

hayze123 said:


> Thanks for your help with this it is much appreciated. My boyfriend is coming with me to Dubai and has a few interviews lined up but not a solid job offer as of yet, he is intending to acompany me on a visit visa with the hope of sorting a job before his 30 days is up. Do you think it is worthwhile him getting his education certs attested as well before we leave just in case his employer requires this too or is it fairly simple to get this done in Dubai when needed?


Yes, def tell him to do his now, it is not a simple process once you are in Dubai. If he doesn't get a job within the 30 days, it is no problem, he can do a visa run to Oman border to get another 30 days (presuming he in on a UK passport). Good luck x


----------



## ASaid (Mar 28, 2011)

hey wandabug

i am from pakistan but my degrees are from the UK, i am in dubai and got a job offer that asks for educational certificate attestation

while the british council also tells me to send to FO and UAE Embassy in London, they dont mention your advice of sending to FO and getting them to fwd it to the embassy. is it possible for me to send the degree out from here? i've looked through their websites and cant find the info on it, so would really appreciate if you have any

i have contacted the agents that say they can get it done but they are asking for 18-20 days and that seems much longer than the time mentioned on the websites and i'm trying to get the visa sorted out as fast as possible

appreciate any help u can give!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

ASaid said:


> hey wandabug
> 
> i am from pakistan but my degrees are from the UK, i am in dubai and got a job offer that asks for educational certificate attestation
> 
> ...


I don't know if they will post back to you in Dubai. Give the FCO a call, they are very helpful.


----------



## ASaid (Mar 28, 2011)

wandabug said:


> I don't know if they will post back to you in Dubai. Give the FCO a call, they are very helpful.


I have tried calling, but only getting the machine, even though its in the times they say they are available

will keep trying, thanks a lot!


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

hayze123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am moving to Dubai in 4 weeks time. My employer has given me a list of documents required to start processing my Visa.
> 
> ...


I think that you'll find that this is so that they can pay your wages, which must be made under a governmental controlled scheme called something like PWS via bank transfer. In essence the labour department monitor that all the wages get paid in time to ensure that people don't go without being paid which used to happen a lot, especially to labourers. I guess that this is the bank your employer uses and it makes the transfer slighly cheaper for them which depending on the number of employees may amount to a tidy sum. 

In the old days there were definite advantanges to banking with your employer's bank as the would only extend credit and issue credit cards if they "knew" your employer but thank goodness they seem that have given up on that rubbish. Don't get me started on the standard of ALL the banks over here.

Cheers


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Anyone know the procedure to attest a US education degree for a visa?


----------

